# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Stelling 2 Oktober 2013: Goed dat Ned. vrouwen late abortus kunnen doen in België

## Leontien

> Nederlandse vrouwen die langer dan 24 weken zwanger zijn van een zwaar gehandicapt kind en een abortus willen, wijken daarvoor uit naar België.


nu.nl

Vind jij het kunnen dat Nederlandse vrouwen naar België gaan om na 24 weken abortus te plegen als het kindje zwaar gehandicapt is?

Geef hieronder je mening als reactie?

----------


## asta2008

ABORTUS is vreselijk, dus, mijn mening is duidelijk!

----------


## vandenberghe

als er werkelijk een vreselijke handicap is die men kan zien, en waar het kind geen menselijk leven kan leiden , zou ik zeggen ja, MAAR!!!!!!!!!ik heb al meegemaakt dat een dokter zegde tegen een moeder dat het kind zwaar gehandicapt was,geen menselijk bestaan zou hebben, de moeder was diep kristelijk , kon het niet over haar hart krijgen ,en liet het kind komen ,HET WAS KERN GEZOND,dus is mijn antwoord toch NEEN,ik zelf zou het ook niet kunnen

----------


## witkop

Ik heb het van dichtbij meegemaakt,een vriendin was 34 weken zwanger,haar kind had geen enkele overlevengskans
Plus dat als ze de zwangerschap zou uitdragen haar eigen leven in gevaar kwam
Ondanks dat ik geen voorstander van abortus ben,he ik haar volkomen gelijk gegeven

----------


## Raimun

Dat moet kunnen voor wie het nodig acht .
Belgische vrouwen moesten vroeger trouwens naar Nederland om geholpen te worden .

Het probleem situeert zich blijkbaar in die '' limiet van 24 weken " !!!

cfr. het bewuste artikel in nu.nl 

_In België is abortus legaal tot de geboorte als de zwangerschap een gevaar vormt voor de zwangere vrouw 
of als het kind zwaar gehandicapt is. 
In Nederland is abortus na 24 weken verboden._

verder volgens het arikel ...blijkt het geen massale uittocht naar België te zijn ....

Voor de betrokken personen lijkt het mij geen eenvoudige beslissing .......

----------


## Geram

Niemand heeft het recht om een ongeboren kind te aborteren.
Geef het kindje alle liefde en geborgenheid die in je is.
Hoewel ik begrijp dat het erg zwaar kan zijn als het kindje gehandicapt is, voor de ouders en het kindje zelf. Toch heeft het recht op leven, al zou het maar kort zijn en het dan een erg verdrietige tijd zal zijn.
Je hebt het kindje dan wel al je liefde gegeven waar hij of zij recht op heeft en het niet bij voorbaat zonder liefde en geborgenheid weg laten halen, vreselijke pijn laten lijden met niemand om zich heen. Afschuwelijk!

----------

